

Build Powerful Internet of Things Applications in Minutes - cormacdriver
https://temboo.com/conditions

======
spdustin
Temboo is pretty slick - I've used it with Arduino Yún to make a little
weather status appliance that lights up different symbols (and moves a servo-
controlled arm) for various weather conditions. Temboo is kinda like Zapier
for Arduino, for me.

